# VISA TRACKER - LINK and FAQ's



## dj_Baba (Jan 21, 2015)

Greetings!

I would like to provide the link to the useful VISA TRACKER that we Expat Forum users maintain. To start with, I would like to reiterate that:

*PLEASE DO NOT MESS WITH THE TRACKER BY FILTERING THE VIEW.*

Yes it was me who put the same request in BOLD letters on top of the tracker but it seems there is always someone mischievous.

Please use the tracker for its intended purpose only. Use this thread for FAQ's related to the Tracker.

Here's the link to the VISA TRACKER:

*https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277*

To directly jump to Visa subclasses mentioned below or to include the link in your signature, use the following tiny URL's:

*189: http://tinyurl.com/oldpws7 

190: http://tinyurl.com/nd6lo3s*

Here's hoping that we can all benefit from the VISA TRACKER and not mess with it.


----------



## dj_Baba (Jan 21, 2015)

Would request admins to make this thread a Stickie.


----------



## From_BD_001 (Nov 8, 2014)

Dear Tracker Admin / creator,

First of all, thanks for the wonderful excel sheet which serves almost all of the purposes that we need.

But, now a days, we are observing many times that, this shared file is getting unexpected update/view/filtering/sorting etc. I think its time to renovate this.

You all see, a lot of ICT professionals are here in this forum. I believe, developing a single page/table web application will be more than enough to collect/survey/report our visa progress tracking. It would be maximum two days effort, i guess. Now a days, moreover, many free php codes are available too that we can use. And don't worry about hosting, free hosting is also available.

It would be great if you please take necessary steps to implement this.

[regarding business requirement analysis, i can help from my side.]


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

+1 to From_BD_001

I can develop the web application. @From_BD_001 - sent you a PM regarding the same.


----------



## dj_Baba (Jan 21, 2015)

Let us do it guys. Just hoping for one of the admins to take notice and provide support.


----------



## dj_Baba (Jan 21, 2015)

*A new VISA TRACKER in progress*

Hi everyone!

Some of us have been contemplating the need for a new web based VISA TRACKER to replace the Excel sheet we have all come to find messed up each day.

Let us revamp the much needed VISA TRACKER to make for a easy to access version of the same. It would be much easier to add and modify one's own details using ExpatForum login details without fiddling with anyone else's.

To voice your opinion and to provide support wherever required, please keep an eye on this thread.

Regards
DJ Baba


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for the support Baba.

We have started the discussions on this new web app. If time permits, or if more resources can pitch in- we might as well have a smartphone app!

All interested volunteers can PM me. If you are someone who can help with development work, or can pitch in with ideas, solutions, etc, please contribute.

Moreover, I guess, we cannot use the name "expatforum" or cannot have members login with their forum accounts. I don't think expatforum would have this kind of integration, and neither would its policy allow this. I am not sure. I am just guessing. Anyways, we can have members just mention their forum ID or a link to their forum profiles on our app. Its still pretty early stages, but lets hope for the best.:fingerscrossed:

Thanks,
TT.



dj_Baba said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Some of us have been contemplating the need for a new web based VISA TRACKER to replace the Excel sheet we have all come to find messed up each day.
> 
> ...


----------



## From_BD_001 (Nov 8, 2014)

Advance congratulations to all volunteer developers.
Smartphone version idea is simply great.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

The below link was used long back...

BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications

There was which was created by one of the member...But unfortunately no longer available..
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/26942-new-timeline-monitoring-site.html


Thought would be useful for you guys...


----------



## dj_Baba (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## dj_Baba (Jan 21, 2015)

Any progress guys?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Not much. If any dev interested please send me a PM so that I can handover the details of discussions/ research we've had so far.

Unfortunately, I have cancelled my immigration plans and won't be around here much.

Thanks all.


----------



## nikdh (Jan 10, 2015)

ToyTowner said:


> Not much. If any dev interested please send me a PM so that I can handover the details of discussions/ research we've had so far.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have cancelled my immigration plans and won't be around here much.
> 
> Thanks all.


Hi,
This is a great idea and would be bad to see it die.
I can try to create this website. I don't have much experience on mobile app though.
Please let me know details of the discussions.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks nikdh. I have sent you a PM with all the details and also my email/ google chat ID. In case of any more details required, do feel free to ping me.


----------



## nikdh (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi, 
I have done some initial planning and want to capture more requirements. 
Are there any other people who are working on it or want to participate in building?

Also is there enough demand for a separate website. I do not think we will have integration with expatforum, but we can make sure there is no separate login process to add/update the timeline.
I saw the BEupdate website (BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications) and looks good enough to me. can we go back to use that again?
Also other important things are who is the owner of current spreadsheet (dj_Baba?) 
Who is the admin of this thread? 
I can try ask Karen (kaz101) to include the website in her PLEASE READ sticky thread in case things go ok.

There might be too much questions but though better get the requirements clear before beginning.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Good find nikdh. beupdate seems to be quite old, but should suffice as an alternative. I believe it does not have any login process either- which is risky. Anyone can add/ update details based on just the email address. No password required either. I think it needs to have a basic userid/ password authentication at least.

I also wanted to add that not just integration with expatforum, but you might not be able to use "expatforum" as a term too on any such external website (for copyright or licensing reasons). Therefore, your thoughts about not requiring a separate login won't work either. The timeline website will have to be an entirely separate entity on its own. End users can chose to have the same identity/ avatar though- its up to them.


----------



## nikdh (Jan 10, 2015)

On the other hand I found having no login process very straight forward. Just like google spreadsheet that we are currently using. Having to enter username/email id it should provide enough protection for unintentional changes. 

Though the idea of having complete separate website sounds nice. I am worried about its usage. I do not want to invest few thousands on hosting (and my time) before making sure that requirement is clear enough.

BTW do you know what is going on with google docs. Stats 189 was very useful sheet but now it is completely blank. Any idea who is the owner of the sheet and anyone actively monitoring it?


----------



## dj_Baba (Jan 21, 2015)

Hey guys!

I am not sure who maintains the visa tracker. I doubt there is a single owner of the document. Each time I find the tracker messed up, I make sure to fix it for everyone. Don't think there is any use of making a separate website and spending money on hosting and all.

We can create a free page somewhere on the World WIDE Web and find a way to ensure that only those who log in are able to modify only their details.

Let me see what I can do in this regard


----------



## viju_009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Can we not use google forms and create a simple form


----------



## pc101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Can we contact an owner of expatforum.com and think about adding a section here itself rather than maintaining a separate website? We can probably create a simple tool, and the owner can upload it here. It will be integrated with our user ids here also.


----------



## dj_Baba (Jan 21, 2015)

I have been thinking along those lines but it seems other forum members are also using the tracker. pomsinoz and pinoyau for example.

No worries though, I am exploring some options.


----------



## nikdh (Jan 10, 2015)

viju_009 said:


> Can we not use google forms and create a simple form


This would have been easiest option. But once submitted they do not allow editing. If we public the result sheet it will be same as the current case.



pc101 said:


> Can we contact an owner of expatforum.com and think about adding a section here itself rather than maintaining a separate website? We can probably create a simple tool, and the owner can upload it here. It will be integrated with our user ids here also.


This is best case. But given the large variety of forums/subforums and threads I am not sure how interested the owners of expat forum will be. If we can take this idea to the owner, my best guess is, he will have enough expertise to build it himself as well. But looks like this is just an installation of a forum based code and owner is not reading this thread 



dj_Baba said:


> I have been thinking along those lines but it seems other forum members are also using the tracker. pomsinoz and pinoyau for example.
> 
> No worries though, I am exploring some options.


Do you know about any admin. Atleast making the link to the tracker sticky will help. I have not seen any update after 5 March on it. Not sure how many are still using it. But thanks a lot to who so ever did this, stats are back.


----------



## GARRY_2015 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi KeeDa,

I have positive ACS for 262113 Systems Administrator since january 2014 and will be expired on January 2016 as I have been unable to lodge EOI as this category is not currently in the list for 190 or 189. My Experience is cater as below which I had provided to ACS at that time.

1. Dates = 06/07 - 09/11 (4yrs 3months)
Position = Systems Administrator

2. Dates = 10/11 - 12/12 (1yrs 2months)
Position = Desktop Support Engineer

2. Dates = 01/13 - 09/13 (0yrs 8months)
Position = Systems Engineer


I had left last job in June 2014 and in June I started with new employer as Network and Systems Engineer till date. This would be 18 months with this experience.

Now, I will have to reassess the ACS after January 2016.

My question is, can I reassess the ACS with the code263111 Computer Network and Systems engineer. Would it be possible for positive outcome.

Can you give me your email address if there is any need of doc I provided.

Please help me ASAP.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rasika150 (Sep 8, 2017)

Hey!

I'm waiting or my 190 NSW visa since 23rd of May 2017. I'm wondering if anyone of you applied during the same period and have a positive outcome?

Thnaks
Rasika


----------

